# Tractor tours by Al



## justallan (Apr 9, 2016)

Let's go for a drive, Y'all.
Here's the fast look at Colstrip Montana.

Just a far off shot of the mine shops and town.




This tow-haul might look small, but can carry a D-11 dozer, plus has a separate attachment to haul the dragline buckets.




This is how windy it gets here. Okay, maybe it's just my camera skills. The 2 taller towers are 800' tall. BTW, these are running right now, can you see all of the pollution they are putting out? Me neither!








The Moose Lodge, evidently they are going to try and find someone new to blame things on.




The street I try to stay away from. Bank, insurance, dentist, eye doctor and medical clinic. Ain't nothing good on that street at all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2016)

What model blue tractor?


----------



## justallan (Apr 9, 2016)

This one is a Ford TW-25. I messed up 7 1/2 years ago and smoked in it and have had it since. OOPS!
I'll try and edit in some descriptions for the pics in a few minutes.
One of my co-workers needed my tractor at his place and so I figured, what the heck, I'll just give a tour. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay, maybe later. I have to run.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

Smokin is bad for ya. Good for tractor-gettin though I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Smokin is bad for ya. Good for tractor-gettin though I guess.


If I'd known it was going to be that easy I would have picked a nicer one to smoke in.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2016)

This is how big these tow-haul things are!
The second and third pics are a dragline bucket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, I'm pretty bored. I'm sitting alongside the highway waiting for a couple loads of hay.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

justallan said:


> Yes, I'm pretty bored. I'm sitting alongside the highway waiting for a couple loads of hay.



Then I'll tell ya a story. I'm working on a website right now anyway waiting for something to download.

I was sitting in a sandwich shop in Sherman Texas one time and a tractor came into view real slow and everyone gathered at the window, so that in order to see what was coming into view I had to also. It was a Peterbilt pulling a long articulated trailer with so many wheels they were hard to count. We all finally agreed on how many it had but I would try to remember the number but it was about 4 or 5 18 wheeler's worth. It was pulling a huge, brand new diesel electric locomotive (I thought it was pulling two but the wife just said one - still a sight to see)! The trailer was scraping the ground where the deep dip in the intersection was and the wheels were showing air briefly as they went over that section, but you could tell the trailer was designed for that. It was an impressive sight to see.

Those big wind generator props are cool to see going down the road too - we see those come through Bonham regularly.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2016)

I see the trucks with the windmill prop deals on the interstate on occasion. 1 blade per truck and I'm not sure it's a full blade.


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2016)

I just took this one of the plant. If you look really close you can see the one on the left is shut down. The other 3 are what folks are griping about poluting the air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2016)

Well crap! Now that I'm home and looking at this pic on the computer I guess you can't see anything out of any of them. The 3 on the right are actually running though.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 13, 2016)

This is in Australia. It's some sort of "engine" being returned to a hydroelectric dam. Get out of the way! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't want anywhere near it if it backfires!


----------

